# Voted worse cover song ever WTF



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Go Celine: (What next)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FONt47Z0KZg


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Yeah I read that article too. Wasn't it voted worst cover tune by guitar player mag? It probably has more to do with that readerships' exasperation that Dion would have the "audacity" to cover an AC/DC song.

At any rate, the version wasn't as bad as I had feared (and I cannot stand Celine Dion). To be honest, I actually hate the the poll's best cover song (Hendrix, all along the watchtower) even though I love Hendrix! Guess I am a bunch of contradictions today.

My vote would have gone to Cake for covering "I will survive." They took a pretty wretched disco tune and made it cool. Hats also off to the Cardigans' version of Iron Man.

Oh yeah, how about Dewey Cox's disco version of David Bowie's "Star Man." :rockon:

TG


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I though GnR's "Live & Let Die" wasn't very good--I don't agree with it's higher ranking.

But anything by Celine Dion, I'm pretty much guaranteed not to like.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

She's such a cow. (Sorry, that might be the red wine talking, but I doubt it)
-Mikey


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

That is pretty awful though...
But I heard an aerobics studio-type dance version of freebird one time, almost choked. They also did Stairway to heaven...with a clap track. 

I always thought Ritchie Blackmore's instrumental version of Still I'm Sad was kinda cool. 
This Mortal Coil's version of the Tim Buckley song Song to the Siren is pretty awesome: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mUmdR69nbM
as is their 'Another day' by Roy Harper.


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Then there's Roxanne by Fallout Boy. Thoroughly disgusted by that.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

traynor_garnet said:


> My vote would have gone to Cake for covering "I will survive." They took a pretty wretched disco tune and made it cool....


I couldn't agree more.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

What I wrote on another guitar forum about the same subject:

Opinion: Celine Dion is just another person with a great voice who hasn't a clue what to do with it. All that poorly rendered R'n'B vocal styling, weak songs (tune and lyrics) and repulsive stage presence just ruins what gifts she has, imho. She's not alone in this regard, and all such singers should study Aretha Franklin, Janis Joplin, Ella Fitzgerald, Billie Holiday, and the like. Interpretive skills are sadly lacking.

Added later:

There's no accounting for taste, mine too, but that's what makes the music world so amazing...there's so much choice, so much variety.

Still later:

Pat Boone or Paul Anka did some rock covers too, didn't they? Exploiting one's interpretive strengths can be a crapshoot at best. It's hard to know our own abilities and how they'll be perceived by the buying public. Never one to completely shut the door on things, it is possible that my mind would be changed...if Dion did a French-Canadian folk cd with trad instrumentation, or a chorale/soloist baroque cd, things for which her voice may sound significantly different.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I think that Celine has technical talent, but very little soul. She try's to convey feelings with planned musical techniques rather than just feeling it. She is very rigid and needs to loosen up. The fact that she has been dating/married to the same, much older man since she was in her early teens might have something to do with that (I don't really know how long they've been together, but that is the impression I have).

She has a very 'white' country club appeal, that I think she would loose if she was given the chance to live a little. After all, she is a french girl.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> I'm not sure I understand the Celine bashing. She's not in my CD collection, but you don't get to that level of success without talent and quality. Like the Bon Jovi box set said.....90 million fans can't be wrong. Celine's take on AC/DC may be "least liked", but it certainly isn't "bad".


I think the idea of Celine doing AC/DC is much worse than the actual performance. I agree with you that it actually wasn't too bad. Which shows how good a song it actually is.
Another less known interpretation:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm4AeQS0KS0

Oh yeah I'm a Hayseed Dixie fan:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=muyqMrsuLXw&amp;feature=related


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Paul said:


> One of my favorite bad covers:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkMWdI2IKiw


Ouch my ears, my ears.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I had to listen to the Europe version twice just to get that awful cover version out of my head.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah, I suppose she can sing, but I just can't get past her attitude/persona/lack of soul/whatever...to me she is just an overblown nightclub singer...no amount of talent on her part will ever get me to appreciate her. She just comes across as "My S#!+ don't stink" to me. And I know millions love her, but there's just no accounting for taste, is there? Or maybe it's just me...
-Mikey


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Paul said:


> I bet you go get those molded ear plugs now, eh????


A classic for sure. Thank dog it wasn't a great tune to begin with.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Is it just me that thinks there's something fraudulent about Celine Dion's career? I mean - I've really tried to look for what she does well but all I've ever found is average at best. 

In spite of that ....... she has a huge following and a gabillion dollars.

BTW I almost spewed my lunch the first time she ground her hips in that video .


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

allthumbs56 said:


> Is it just me that thinks there's something fraudulent about Celine Dion's career? I mean - I've really tried to look for what she does well but all I've ever found is average at best.
> 
> In spite of that ....... she has a huge following and a gabillion dollars.
> 
> BTW I almost spewed my lunch the first time she ground her hips in that video .


There aint much difference between her and the size of a mic stand. All in all I have to disagree with the shots against her talent. She has way more talent then some that made it out there. She's not my thing for sure but she does have talent.
Like my wifes favorite Barry Manilow. I have to admit that he does have talent but I'd rather listen to Celine than him.


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

guitarman2 said:


> Like my wifes favorite Barry Manilow. I have to admit that he does have talent but I'd rather listen to Celine than him.


I think you just defined hell. Celine Dion or Barry Manilow. Oy! Shoot me now.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

devnulljp said:


> I think you just defined hell. Celine Dion or Barry Manilow. Oy! Shoot me now.


Its surprising those 2 haven't collaborated on an album.:rockon2:


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Mooh said:


> Opinion: Celine Dion is just another person with a great voice who hasn't a clue what to do with it....all such singers should study Aretha Franklin, Janis Joplin, Ella Fitzgerald, Billie Holiday, and the like. Interpretive skills are sadly lacking.


Couldn't agree more. Throw in Mariah Carey and Whitney Houston too while you're at it. In fact, all those soft-focus, Beyonce-type singers. Yuk! 


Mooh said:


> Pat Boone or Paul Anka did some rock covers too, didn't they?...


I hated both of those, but did you ever hear Johnny Cash doing Soundgarden's Rusty Cage? Fantastic! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Af6PeBpUu3c



Hamm Guitars said:


> I think that Celine has technical talent, but very little soul. She try's to convey feelings with planned musical techniques rather than just feeling it. She is very rigid and needs to loosen up...


Oh my, I'm imagining the Celine Dion/Yngwie Malmsteen collaboration and it's not pretty


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

Celine Dion and Barry Manilow - I think I'm going to be sick. I agree with whoever said that Celine Dion never had a chance to live and therefore can't possibly add any emotion to her songs other than by feigning it with technique.

One of my all time favourite cover songs is Gin and Juice by The Gourds. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAgPbkOyB08&feature=related

I first heard it in a back country bar somewhere in Ontario a couple of years ago. When I first heard it I thought hmmmm...cool idea and even cooler arrangement.


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

This is my favourite bad cover:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3BpUnoCmpE

Just when you think it can't get any worse, the side dancers appear.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I think someone referred to Celine Dion as a cow. I'm not sure that is the correct species. When she younger, before she had her teeth done, apparently she had quite the set of choppers and was know as Canine Dion. So maybe, dog, is more appropriate?

My apology to all you _Canis lupus familiaris _owners.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> I think the idea of Celine doing AC/DC is much worse than the actual performance. I agree with you that it actually wasn't too bad. Which shows how good a song it actually is.
> Another less known interpretation:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hm4AeQS0KS0
> ...


While I normally don't listen to that sort of music, I really like what these guys did with those songs. (In a way I like their versions better than the originals.)

And then there's these two--which are my favorites of theirs:
Breaking the Law (over top one of the cheesiest videos ever--the Judas Priest one)
&
Ace of Spades

These guys really know their way around their instruments--quite impressive.

And in a different, but related vein-
Dread Zeppelin


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I'm getting a big kick out of these replies as I sit here listening to Type O Negative cover Possession by Sarah Mclahlan... :rockon2:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4SxvxXPczE

(the youtube vid apparently says it's some other band but I'm pretty sure it's actually Type O, they have a noted history of brutalising other peoples songs in this manner)

May I also submit for your perusal Crowbar covering No Quarter (I actually don't mind this one too much):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LSE9n6F2DU


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The "Crowbar" cover of No Quarter pretty much sucks in my opinion, but whatever floats your boat. 

Fwiw, there was once a much better band named "Crowbar". 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

All right, since someone mentioned Dread Zeppelin and Hayseed Dixie...

Beatallica:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyCK0a3XbMo&feature=related

Pretty cool, eh?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Paul said:


> I see your Village People, and raise you Sixpence None the Richer.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBiL-EzvFn0
> 
> ...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

This is kinda a wierd one.... Funny in a strange way.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W91sqAs-_-g


----------



## acdc51502112 (Mar 20, 2007)

fall out boy did a cover of michael jackson's beat it and basically skipped the awesome EVH solo


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> May I also submit for your perusal Crowbar covering No Quarter (I actually don't mind this one too much):
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LSE9n6F2DU


I think that one's giving Celine a run for her money.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> May I also submit for your perusal Crowbar covering No Quarter (I actually don't mind this one too much):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LSE9n6F2DU


I don't know who these guys are but they are definitely NOT Crowbar!

THIS is Crowbar!:bow:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKG7Y3-dQIo&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMEAVWg_zR4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzwCAvr2e3s

I'll accept no substitutes who ripped off the name!

:food-smiley-004:


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

My vote for worst cover would be anything off Pat Boone's In a Metal Mood album. For video, this is the winner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFGzGfym-7Y


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

That Celine cover flat out sucks.
I'd rather listen to my dog howl it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

DeleriumTrigger said:


> May I also submit for your perusal Crowbar covering No Quarter (I actually don't mind this one too much):
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LSE9n6F2DU


*That is NOT the REAL Crowbar. Wild Bill is right!!! I saw the REAL Crowbar several times, including at the Strawberry Fields Rock Festival (at Mosport Park - Canada's Woodstock)*


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> *That is NOT the REAL Crowbar. Wild Bill is right!!! I saw the REAL Crowbar several times, including at the Strawberry Fields Rock Festival (at Mosport Park - Canada's Woodstock)*



Apparently Kelly Jay has something in the works, on a small scale anyway.
I don't have inside info or anything--no inside connection--just stuff I've heard.
If I hear anything more I'll let you know.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

I've never understood the Celine Dion Bashing in Canada by other musician, it's just nuts. Personnaly?..i don't own any of her CDs, my wife sure does. To even read that someone thinks she's just a voice and a technical talent?...wow, that's why she's playing everywhere and you're in your room on a computer hey!...

Seriously guys, i know everyone as an opinion, but i mean all the GREATH everywhere consider Celine to be THE best singer of all time for christ sakes. No other Artist appart from ELVIS as soldout more shows in Vegas then she as. SHe as sold more ablum then the beatles and MJ as well...guess it does'nt mather realy!...


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

al3d said:


> I've never understood the Celine Dion Bashing in Canada by other musician, it's just nuts. Personnaly?..i don't own any of her CDs, my wife sure does. To even read that someone thinks she's just a voice and a technical talent?...wow, that's why she's playing everywhere and you're in your room on a computer hey!...
> 
> Seriously guys, i know everyone as an opinion, but i mean all the GREATH everywhere consider Celine to be THE best singer of all time for christ sakes. No other Artist appart from ELVIS as soldout more shows in Vegas then she as. SHe as sold more ablum then the beatles and MJ as well...guess it does'nt mather realy!...


LOL! Relax and don't take it personally. I think that for the most part the Celine bashers (myself included) would never disrespect her ability. The woman has some Pipes. However, it's the choice of muzak that she sings. I also think the same bashers would likely also bash people like Barry manilow. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

It's all personal preference (as can be seen from the Crowbar bashing )


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

I thought you guys would be all over this one:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKbsh-fjDbQ


----------



## Greenbacker (Mar 29, 2007)

And I'm definitely not going to bash celine... She's gotten a lot further with music than I ever will. A lot of people like it. A LOT of people.


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Greenbacker said:


> I thought you guys would be all over this one:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKbsh-fjDbQ


Not even close to being as bad as Celine's.


----------



## happydude (Oct 15, 2007)

bobb said:


> For video, this is the winner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFGzGfym-7Y


What the f***?

Love it.


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

Spikezone said:


> She's such a cow.
> -Mikey


Quoted for truth.


----------



## Red Foreman (Apr 3, 2008)

bobb said:


> My vote for worst cover would be anything off Pat Boone's In a Metal Mood album. For video, this is the winner: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GFGzGfym-7Y




Lol,this version has the prodigy put to the same video,it sycks up better than the original

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-COGNOY3Nic&feature=related


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I give this one points for original rendition of a cover song (?) and musical ability, but I could definitely see how many purists would think its an abomination of a classic tune.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3xfg3TMUJQ

As for Celine, I think she has a great voice, and her ac/dc cover wasnt too bad, IMO, although it had a certain karaoke element to it. But her overall phoniness and cheesiness is what puts a lot of people off. All I see is a female Tom Jones strutting around rolling her eyes, winking and grinning in a very flirty yet creepy way....and I can do without it. Her "stage presence" is a distraction from here musical talent.

A lot of times, upon receiving success, musicians focus more on being entertainers rather than musicians...Some can balance both...but most, like Celine, cross that line, and end up losing credibility, thus becoming a parody of themselves.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

Starbuck said:


> This is kinda a wierd one.... Funny in a strange way.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W91sqAs-_-g


Nothing short of being brilliant, actually. She lets the lyrics linger so that the listener has the time to realize how ridiculous the song is.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

al3d said:


> I've never understood the Celine Dion Bashing in Canada by other musician, it's just nuts. Personnaly?..i don't own any of her CDs, my wife sure does. To even read that someone thinks she's just a voice and a technical talent?...wow, that's why she's playing everywhere and you're in your room on a computer hey!...
> 
> Seriously guys, i know everyone as an opinion, but i mean all the GREATH everywhere consider Celine to be THE best singer of all time for christ sakes. No other Artist appart from ELVIS as soldout more shows in Vegas then she as. SHe as sold more ablum then the beatles and MJ as well...guess it does'nt mather realy!...


McDonald's has sold billions of burgers and I wouldn't call the food on their menu gourmet cuisine.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Selling more albums or shows than Elvis or the Beatles doesn't make her better, it means there are more people buying those things now than there once were, ie, the market is bigger.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I think that Celine has technical talent, but very little soul. She try's to convey feelings with planned musical techniques rather than just feeling it. She is very rigid and needs to loosen up. The fact that she has been dating/married to the same, much older man since she was in her early teens might have something to do with that (I don't really know how long they've been together, but that is the impression I have).
> 
> She has a very 'white' country club appeal, that I think she would loose if she was given the chance to live a little. After all, she is a french girl.


I think she sounded a lot more comfortable when she sang in French. I still enjoy Des Mots Qui Sonnent - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV0FQyyIOYw - but then again I'm still a shameless Aldo Nova fan.


----------



## NB-SK (Jul 28, 2007)

kat_ said:


> I think she sounded a lot more comfortable when she sang in French. I still enjoy Des Mots Qui Sonnent - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BV0FQyyIOYw - but then again I'm still a shameless Aldo Nova fan.


Rhyming "Des mots qui sonnent..." with "Des mots 'right on'..." ? Byeurk. Not the best lyrics Luc Plamondon ever wrote.


----------

